# feeding the crows



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been setting out bantam eggs and pigeon eggs, whole corn and cat food for the crows in the same spot every morning. It would be gone when I got home from work and hoped it was the crows getting it. I know now as I saw them pick up the eggs and stash them and then go right back for the rest of the stuff. they are very smart, I would lay the stuff out and then say a caw caw, to let them know. it has'nt taken them long to know the call, today my day off, I went out with their goodies and did caw! caw!, they were there before I even got in the house, so I know now that they know me and my call. It has been a fun thing to do and watch. perhaps they will guard my place from hawks in return.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Since our cold snap here, I have been feeding a flock of about 50. I'm giving my flock dry cat food, cheese, corn, Cheerios and peanuts. They are so much fun to watch. I know they would love the discarded Pigeon eggs but I am afraid they will remember them in the Spring and raid nests...don't they they don't already, I just don't want to encourage them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> Since our cold snap here, I have been feeding a flock of about 50. I'm giving my flock dry cat food, cheese, corn, Cheerios and peanuts. They are so much fun to watch. I know they would love the discarded Pigeon eggs but I am afraid they will remember them in the Spring and raid nests...don't they they don't already, I just don't want to encourage them.


50! thats cool, they do like those eggs they go for them first, they won't be getting all my eggs though, I want some too!, I only have about 6 crows here, unless they bring their friends, I was thinking they would eat my eggs and maybe leave a few of the wild birds eggs alone, I dunno it would be hard to see if that works...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sure the word will get around and soon you will be feeding 50 too. They sure are fun.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have fed a family of crows many years now. The numbers vary - from five to about nine. When our girls lay eggs, Lewis puts them in the same place each afternoon and the crows know exactly where to go to get them. We usually soak the dry dog food for them plus they get leftover food like chicken, hamburger, turkey, etc.

They are comedians too. Our red shouldered hawk couple usually beat them to the feeding bowl but it is so funny watching the crows slip up behind the hawk and pull their tails. Oddly enough, although the crows stay close when we take out the food, the hawk is the one who is so unafraid and trusting. They will fly within two feet of Lewis and "talk" to him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> We have fed a family of crows many years now. The numbers vary - from five to about nine. When our girls lay eggs, Lewis puts them in the same place each afternoon and the crows know exactly where to go to get them. We usually soak the dry dog food for them plus they get leftover food like chicken, hamburger, turkey, etc.
> 
> They are comedians too. Our red shouldered hawk couple usually beat them to the feeding bowl but it is so funny watching the crows slip up behind the hawk and pull their tails. Oddly enough, although the crows stay close when we take out the food, the hawk is the one who is so unafraid and trusting. They will fly within two feet of Lewis and "talk" to him.


You know Maggie...I've witnessed a Crow pulling one of my hen's tail. It was hilarious. She turned around to see who was pulling her tail and the Crow had jumped over her and pulled her tail again. The scenario repeated until that poor hen was just furious. I was astounded.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I too used to feed the crows til one day when I had the loft open and a crow actually flew in and stole an egg from a floor nest  mind you it was a wooden egg but still thats something that if I dint witness myself I wouldnt have believed it .. well that and the fact that I have had crows actually attck some of my birds while flying around my loft I thought I better stop feeding them befor it got any worse thou I know they do alot of good when they actually keep hawks away which around here isnt as often as I had hoped


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

We have 6 crows coming to my apartment for meals. They love quail eggs, chicken, liver, sausage and kitty chow. Two of them are so used to us that I can handfeed them. These 2 are also the favourites of my crow Whenever they come by, BoBo will wag his tail furiously.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I too used to feed the crows til one day when I had the loft open and a crow actually flew in and stole an egg from a floor nest  mind you it was a wooden egg but still thats something that if I dint witness myself I wouldnt have believed it .. well that and the fact that I have had crows actually attck some of my birds while flying around my loft I thought I better stop feeding them befor it got any worse thou I know they do alot of good when they actually keep hawks away which around here isnt as often as I had hoped



Your poor birds just don't get a break! They should get hazard pay living there..lol...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Your poor birds just don't get a break! They should get hazard pay living there..lol...


 aint that the truth lol  good thing they are way smarter then me


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

> I too used to feed the crows til one day when I had the loft open and a crow actually flew in and stole an egg from a floor nest mind you it was a wooden egg but still thats something that if I dint witness myself I wouldnt have believed it


They are bold birds all right. There's a resident pair close to my apartment and one of 'em managed to take one of my plastic eggs I'd put on top of a plant tub. 

Cynthia takes fresh pigeon eggs from the aviary for the crows when she walks the dogs sometimes. Got a pic somewhere of Mr Crow grabbing his treat. 

The crows never seem to hassle the ferals who hang out across the street, but they give the Herring Gulls a real bad time when the gulls are nesting nearby.

John


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

i agree crows are characters lol I used to keep my fake eggs on a table outside my garage in a coffee container and had a few crows would take them off to never never land then I put a lid on it and then a raccoon came along and popped the lid and took a bite out of every egg in the container leaving teeth marks in every last one  now I keep my fake eggs in the garage lol live and learn


----------

